# New Roof problems Need help



## smj7039 (Jun 15, 2011)

I had a contractor install a roof with 30 year Owens architecture shingles. Several questions 1) Put wrong color drip edge all the way around perimeter and has to replace is this a problem? 2) Several areas gaps about 1/2 inch to a inch in shingles and you see the tar strip from the shingle below is this a problem? 3) Numerous shingle have dime size wear marks on like they are defective they have no granules it looks like what the back of a shingle looks like. Should they have been put on and could they cause a problem down the road. 

The contractor is going to replace drip edge, the gaps contractor said was no problem and would not cause any problems and the shingles he said were defective and he would put a dab of roofers caulk on bad spots. Is this acceptable for something I have paid big money for. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

If shingles were defected there should be warranty to replace..AND if they were defected, WHY the Heck did he put them on in the FIRST place??


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

1.)Put wrong color drip edge; Its possible to start out with the wrong color but at some point it should have been noticed.But to install the entire roof with the wrong color drip edge is sad.

2.)Gaps in the shingles; Shingles are butted for a reason.The reasoning is for the roof to act as one.When gaps are in the shingles that creates a weak area for water penetration.Not good.(IMO).

3.)The dime size wear marks could be several things.1.) Seal strip sticking together and instead of being gentle while separation they are jerked causing the area sealed to rip.2.) What some call "Chicken Scratches",,hitting the nose of the nail gun directly into the shingle causing circular or gouging to the shingle.Shingles mark up really bad in high temperatures.

4.) Someone on the crew wore the wrong type of shoes and marked them up.

IMO the shingles with gaps should be replaced since I don't think a pro would try to repair a workmanship issue with some roofing cement.

IMO I also think the shingles that are marked up should be replaced too.

You are right.You are paying money for a service.That service should be provided according to standard practices.It must also conform to your local building codes as well as manufacture guidelines associated with material installations.

But once again this is my opinion.


----------



## rooferguy (Mar 4, 2011)

sounds like to me that you got some one that does not know what they are doing and i bet the whole job is a mess got any pics love to see that job


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 11, 2011)

rooferguy said:


> sounds like to me that you got some one that does not know what they are doing and i bet the whole job is a mess got any pics love to see that job


Sounds about right. Too bad.


----------



## dialoneroofing (Jun 21, 2011)

*sounds scary but.....*

Owens Corning makes great products. Installation errors are really the only thing that can go wrong with the shingle. Some ideas about installation can be found here http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...2I89n2jty6IX;_ylv=3?qid=20110613144756AAG2v4O


----------



## seoforu (Oct 27, 2010)

They could definitely pose a problem. But without pics its not possible to tell exactly where the problem is !


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

*Bad Roofer example #1*



smj7039 said:


> I had a contractor install a roof with 30 year Owens architecture shingles. Several questions 1) Put wrong color drip edge all the way around perimeter and has to replace is this a problem? 2) Several areas gaps about 1/2 inch to a inch in shingles and you see the tar strip from the shingle below is this a problem? 3) Numerous shingle have dime size wear marks on like they are defective they have no granules it looks like what the back of a shingle looks like. Should they have been put on and could they cause a problem down the road.
> 
> The contractor is going to replace drip edge, the gaps contractor said was no problem and would not cause any problems and the shingles he said were defective and he would put a dab of roofers caulk on bad spots. Is this acceptable for something I have paid big money for. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Sounds to me like you've been bamboozled by Ol' Billy Bob the Roofer/Mechanic/Alcoholic.........So many of my local customers here in Kannapolis NC have told me similar stories of a Roofing contractor they've hired in the past. It is usually the customer who tried to save a few bucks and hire some "good ol boy" a neighbor recommended to them. This Roof installed their roofer was done so bad using B grade roofing materials that leaks were almost inevitable.

If you feel you've been ripped and if this roofer doesnt come out to resolve the rooing issues fast call the BBB then call your lawyer.


----------



## jlarson49 (Aug 18, 2011)

No, does not sound like the ideal guy for the job. If he's using clearly defective shingles and having to go back and caulk all the bad spots, it shows he doesn't even care. How did you get in touch with this man? If he doesn't have referrals or some type of reputation, I would be a little leery. Next time maybe get someone attested for by neighbors or ask around at a hardware store. Or I was looking for Dallas roofing contractors , and found some sites that have listings and reviews of contractors; so those may help you as well. Goodluck!


----------



## MJW (Apr 16, 2009)

charlotteroofers said:


> Sounds to me like you've been bamboozled by Ol' Billy Bob the Roofer/Mechanic/Alcoholic.........So many of my local customers here in Kannapolis NC have told me similar stories of a Roofing contractor they've hired in the past. It is usually the customer who tried to save a few bucks and hire some "good ol boy" a neighbor recommended to them. This Roof installed their roofer was done so bad using B grade roofing materials that leaks were almost inevitable.
> 
> If you feel you've been ripped and if this roofer doesnt come out to resolve the rooing issues fast call the BBB then call your lawyer.


I really doubt this is the case.

My guess is the "crew" that did the work is different from the "Contractor" who signed the job. Especially with the wrong color drip....maybe it had something to do with the language barrier.

Was the roof finished in one day?


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Was this the handy work of the lowest bidder?

Agree with MJW, could have been a higher bidder too with a taste for really cheap labor.


----------



## Slyfox (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree with MJW also, many times its the high bidders supplying the crappiest workmanship.
Contractors pretending to operate a business when actually their just a scab contractor with a bunch of guys/gals working as 1099 subs.

Pictures would help determine the extent of the damage done.


----------



## Sacramento Roofing (Sep 11, 2011)

*Post Pics Please*

Post pics, it'd help a lot to see whats going on...


----------



## TFaulkner (Apr 26, 2011)

No way that's acceptable for a roof job. Your roof is your home's first line of defense against the weather, it's a pretty big deal...much bigger than many contractor's make it out to be.

It sounds to me like he hired someone that didn't know how to roof and now he's making excuses so he doesn't have to replace the whole thing. Gaps in the shingle is a big problem, and won't be warranteed by the manufacturer if you have problems, it's on the roofing company.


----------



## mindfield (Sep 30, 2011)

I have put on thousands of squares of OC shingles and have run into many shingles that were stacked incorrectly at the factory where they were stacked back to front instead of back to back. This causes the tar strip to stick to the face of the shingle below which can cause the shingle to be marked or damaged... in any case, neither shingle should be used!!! 
As far as the gaps go, no excuse! the space between shingles reveals the top of the shingle below which is designed to be covered and will break down twice as fast, cutting the life span of your roof dramatically.
Bottom line: demand those gaps be closed properly and damaged shingles replaced... by someone OTHER than the original "roofer"!!!


----------



## margarette29 (Oct 25, 2011)

commercial roofing specialist that has been providing the highest quality roofing solutions since 1974 --> roofers charlotte


----------



## desilu24 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thats what you call a taillight roofer sounds to me like they need to replace the whole thing and use a different crew


----------



## topviewroofing (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes you have to demand the warranty.


----------

